# 67 PL 520



## mac townsend (Apr 24, 2007)

decades ago i had a 68 and ran the legs off it (2-1/2 engine rebuilds<G>). Smog issues made it impractical to keep it around any longer. It went away in about 92. Hindsight is 20/20, no?

Now I'm looking at/for a 67/68 (might even go earlier to the 320--you know Austin built some A60 pickups that look just like the 320! Since most of these seemed to end up in OZ and NZ, I'll bet they were rebadged 320s!)

What about parts availability today for stuff like brakes, starter, and so forth? I recall having problems getting the right starter from Beck Arnley back in the day.

rockauto.com has a decent selection of non-dealer pieces but...

If I get one, it could very well end up with an MGB (Austin 1800) engine. (I have one available and I recall the mount was about the same).

Is there a 5-speed/driveshaft that will slot into the 520? bolting to the stock back plate?


----------

